# Sore mouth, what do I do?



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I just picked up my 3 does from the buck owners place, and one has sore mouth. Another was in the same pen, and looks like she might be getting some sores too, and the 3rd was of course all cuddled up with them on the ride home, because I did NOT plan on picking up diseased goats. 

WIht my set up I CANNOT quarantine them from every other animal. There will aways be ways for cats to get in their pen/stalls. The stalls are my 2 end stalls of my horse stable, that I use for horse boarding. I do not have anywhere else I can put them.

I got into goats for the reason of breeding and selling the babies. I of course can not do that any longer. Everything I have read says that every baby born in that area will get it, and that leads to SO many other complications. I have a 3 week old baby, she is going to get it, from what I have read, she will probably die a slow and painful death. My mom thinks I should have them all euthanized. I am starting to think that is their best option. I am so beyond devastated. I have been crying a lot, and I already took an anti anxiety and its not even helping. I would be willing to give them away to someone who would give them a good home, but I am not going to let them go to some crap hole. The vet is coming out first thing tomorrow, so I have to make my decision by then. 

This strain mine have is apparently a really virulent strain, as my goats were apparently not anywhere near where her infected goats had been in 2011. So clearly its a strain that leaves its hosts as carriers. Just another reason to euth, but the thought of that makes me sick! I don't want to. But I can't risk them always being a risk to me and other animals! That is NOT ok! Ugh this is really overhwlemign for me. 

To top it all off, the 3rd one seems to have some sort of awful vaginal discharge that I was told about, was told (and charged for) she was seen by a vet, and then told that the discharge ahd cleared up, but it most certainly did not. Her poor vulva is so inflamed and awful looking. I am really appalled and sick over the whole thing.


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Sore mouth is not as awful as it looks. It is very common in the sheep industry and will heal in about 2-3 weeks and the goat will have a natural immunity from it. Out here in Ag land we see kids get (I am talking human young adults) it from not being careful with their market lambs. It will show up like a cold sore.. And yup.. It just has to run it's course. You may have to do some research on natural treatments that may help the healing process. Don't scare yourself with Internet pics. That is worst case scenario. You can keep your herd clean by good sanitary practices after and during the initial outbreak. I have a friend who's flock came down with it one year and it hasn't shown itself in her herd or offspring since( this was 5 years ago).


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

From what i understand,sore mouth will run its course in few weeks, and your goats can be happy and healthy after it is through. It isn't a death sentence. There are also some sores that can look like sore mouth but actually aren't. Are these sores getting weepy looking? As for the kid, there is no way you can separate her from the ones with sores? Dog kennel in the back yard, perhaps? The biggest reason why it can be deadly to kids is that nursing becomes so painful for the doe and kid, that the kid isn't able to eat. Keeping her from being exposed would be wonderful at least while she is still on milk. Preventing secondary infection will be key, genitian violet is what I've heard of people using as it keeps the sores dry. I think you can get it at the pharmacy. Also just being cautious for yourself as it can be contagious to people, and you don't want to potentially spread it to the other goats. There is a vaccine for it too i believe that you may look into since soremouth tends to stay on the property. I have no experience with it myself. I hope someone else can chime in soon about that

How about of the discharge? Is it smelly? Whats her age and breeding/kidding history? Has the doe been recently bred? Does in heat can have discharge and after breeding they'll have messy tails for a few days. Ranges in color from clear to whitish, it often dries a little crusty after being bred. If she wasn't recently bred, could she be farther along in a pregnancy? They will discharge a bit in the last month of pregnancy too. Also if she has kidded recently, they will have a bloody discharge for several weeks. If it gets smelly and she is acting off or running a fever, she may have an infection and needs an antibiotic. With a bit more info we should be able to help you out. 

I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I am more concerned about it being in the soil for 5 years. And no, I really can't picture how I WOuld keep the doe and her doeling separate, not humanly. Its too late anyway. I have no way to keep them separate tonight, so I let them in with the others already. I saw the one nuzzle with the other, who had been cuddled up with the infected one on the trip home and then the one nuzzled the baby. Done deal. Thats just the beginning of it no doubt, since they are all in together. 

I don't even have a dog kennel, but I am not picturing what you mean anyway, can you elaborate? 

The vet is coming out first thing tomorrow, well 11ish.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I have in the past thrown together temporary pens with whatever I had on hand. Fencing panels, plywood,etc, and a large dog house /igloo for shelter works great. I had not realized baby was on her dam with the others. You know if she does pick it up, it's likely that it might not even be rough case of it. I don't feel like euthanasia would be a good option here as these animals will have immunity to it from now on and can therefore live healthy happy productive lives when this is all over.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sore mouth is a virus and as stated already ...must run its course..and the goats..all of them even if they didn't get the sore mouth will have build the antibodies to prevent a second out break. unless a new strain is brought in..Everyone will be fine...since she is already with the group I wouldn't move her....Let it run its course and try not to stress..it will be ok...You do need to be sure they are eating and drinking..some times the sores will be irritated and so the goat will not eat...also if baby has them and nurses you might see some sores on udder..keep a watch for infected sores but other than that..relax..: ) This too will pass...Blessings


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sorry you have to deal with this. But at some point or another we have all been there, with soremouth or another disease/parasite. Personally I would not euthanize an animal for something this common. It is easily managed, even in kids. Loses happen when people wait too long before intervening. There is also a vaccination. I think you've thrown in the towel a bit early on this one. Hopefully your vet can help calm you down and alleviate fears. 

Have you considered getting a buck or using AI and closing your herd?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

calm down. there is no reason ti euthanise healthy animals just because rhey have sore mouth. really, its not a big deal. it runs its ciurse d they are fine. 

they will not die a slow painful death; i have never heard of anyone losing an animal to sore mouth and it is very common here in australia. most if the time they dont even go off their feed. 

they also do not become carriers. once the scabs are fallen off thr animal can no longer infect another animal or human. yes it does stay in the soil for up ti seven years. you can reconstruct your goat pen elsewhere if you wish and use a prouct called virkon to decontaminate stalls etc or you can just deal with it a it arise. ib my experience many animals dont evennpick it up if they are healthy. 

calm don and dont make a decision you will later regret. also it will.not.spread to your horses and there is no reason for soremourh to.prevent breeding and selling.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

So sorry you are going through this. I think we panic at first and think the worst but after we process it a little while and get the support from the awesome people here it doesn't seem as bad. Can it go on for 3 or 4 months in the same goat?


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Been thinking about you today. Feeling any better about things? How are your girls doing?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you have been given quite a bit of good advise here and on your other topic

things you need to be catching in peoples posts:
1) its not the end of the world
2) treatment is limited due it being a virus, you basically need to contain the situation and make them comfortable for a couple weeks (in the full scope of things thats not very long - I dealt with a pneumonia in my herd from August to January one year! believe me I wanted to throw in the towel then. it was such an agressive strain I had to vaccinate all new members of the herd for a couple years. Ive since managed it so I dont need to do that)
3) euthanasia isnt your only option
4) not a risk to your horses
5) be sure to breathe and relax 

:hug:


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Thinking about you today too. How's everything going? How about your doe with the discharge?


----------



## Pjn02 (Mar 29, 2013)

How did this all turn out? I'm stressing about my pregnant doe infected with sore mouth. I'm worried her babies will get it and infect her nipples. She is due to kid in the next 48 hrs, ligaments have sunk, babies dropped, udder tight. She had scabs on her udder, but they have cleared up pretty well from iodine treatments. Her lips are still infected.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Everyone cleared up. The doe who had the nursing doeling and got it on her udder, she is lopsided now, but THANKFULLY no mastitis issues! I did a crazy insane clean up in my goat pen. Babies are due to be born in the next 2-5 weeks. Its anybodies guess how things will be, I am praying the babies won't get it!

By some miracle, the doe with the pasteurella uterine infection seems to be pregnant! She is at least looking hugely pregnant, I didn't get her ultra sounded so it could be a false pregnancy. 

Pjn I would be really concerned as well! How long has the doe had the sores? It could be that since shes already had it on her udders, and is in the process of fighting off the virus already, she may not get them on udders again. But, there is a chance that she still would. The other concern is that even if she doesnt get it on her udders, that the babies are young and will not want to eat if they get it, so there is a chance you will have to tube feed them. Let me know what you decide to do and how things go!


----------

